
Windows 10 is getting an 'Ultimate Performance' mode for power users - user9182031
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/02/14/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-17101-fast-build-17604-skip-ahead/
======
navjack27
Did anyone extract the power plan yet? Because I'm quite sure mine is already
modified enough to basically be that.

